# Atheist Suck!!!



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 3, 2014)

Just kidding. Figured this thread title would get everyone's attention.

With deer season just around the corner I just wanted to take the opportunity to wish all you guys good luck and more importantly a safe hunting season.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 3, 2014)

Can someone get the trailer hook from my mouth, please?

Same wishes for you.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol!

Same to y'all.


----------



## Israel (Oct 3, 2014)

I knew someone couldn't leave the thread count at 666, great for cotton bed sheets, just funny for this forum.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2014)

Israel said:


> I knew someone couldn't leave the thread count at 666, great for cotton bed sheets, just funny for this forum.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 3, 2014)

Best wishes to all.
Our archery season opens tomorrow and it is the first time in a month heavy rain is expected all night tonight and all day tomorrow.
We are still pumped though.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 3, 2014)

I know it is exciting for y'all, and I hope for everyone a safe and bountiful hunting season.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck guys.  I'm going hunting this afternoon for just the 2nd time this season.......rare for me, I usually bow hunt 3-4x's a week.  My road trip set my huntin' back a little.

It's a strange season for me.  I finally got access to a place close-ish to home, it's covered in deer, and I am just not real fired up.  I had such an amazing time fishing from March - now I just never really got to where I was looking forward to deer hunting.

Those who get something, post up the pics, I like that trend we got going down here.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Same to you SFD. Be careful out there.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2014)

This afternoon/eve I had 2 doe pass by me at about 40yds through the thick foliage.
My Son had a spike buck at 22yds. A 4pt at 37yds. A Mama doe at 40yds and her two little ones at 10yds.
While all of them were "shot" multiple times in our minds, no arrows were sent their way.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 6, 2014)

I had a small 6pt at about 6yds tonight. He came in to some bleats and light grunts after he passed by me at about 25yds.
I shot him ten times in my mind but never drew the bow back.
Hopefully his daddy shows up in the next couple of weeks and I wish it is about 20yds in front of my Son.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 6, 2014)

That's cool.  All the PA hunters I know are "first legal" type guys.  I guess when you have that many people in the woods it's hard to be picky.  

I've been twice now, and have only seen a little spike.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 6, 2014)

Pa started antler restrictions a few ago and while many hunters still shoot the first legal deer they get the opportunity to shoot it certainly pays to hold out if you can.
There are some big mature buck around throughout the state because those restrictions are paying off.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 7, 2014)

I bow hunted in Arkansas this past weekend. Had 4 does within 30 yards. 2 were at 9.6 yards. Couldn't get a shot. Bow hunting is hard.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Had a buck, doe and 2 yearlings come in behind me last Sat.  Got impatient and grunted.  Bad idea.  They pinpointed me instantly and I got the white flag.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 8, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Had a buck, doe and 2 yearlings come in behind me last Sat.  Got impatient and grunted.  Bad idea.  They pinpointed me instantly and I got the white flag.



That's why I never use calls or scents......never could figure out if I was helping more than hurting.  So, I just sit, and wait.

Taking my 5 yr old on her first hunt this Saturday evening.....should be fun.  She's been asking me to take her for a while, she's on this kick where hse wants to be "one of the guys" like her older brother.  We'll see how long it lasts, but I'm definitely going to take her.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 8, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> That's why I never use calls or scents......never could figure out if I was helping more than hurting.  So, I just sit, and wait.



I occasionally use them when I am not seeing deer. Like you, I don't know if it helps or hurts. So, I usually just sit and wait.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 8, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> That's why I never use calls or scents......never could figure out if I was helping more than hurting.  So, I just sit, and wait.
> 
> Taking my 5 yr old on her first hunt this Saturday evening.....should be fun.  She's been asking me to take her for a while, she's on this kick where hse wants to be "one of the guys" like her older brother.  We'll see how long it lasts, but I'm definitely going to take her.



Absolutely, man. 

I got grief from my ex because I was going to get my little girl the John Deere tractor power wheel, the one she fell in love with at the store, instead of the Barbie Jeep, that she hated, for Christmas. 

Come Christmas morning she loved the Jeep anyway, but I hated that I caved to my ex about the tractor since, in her eyes, "Girls shouldn't ride tractors..."

Those kinds of stereotypes are pathetic if you ask me, which no one did.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 8, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Those kinds of stereotypes are pathetic if you ask me.



Yea.  I'm going to enjoy this tomboy phase as long as it lasts.  She is "all girl," and it will be a matter of time before she moves onto other things.  Never figured she'd ask me to take her hunting, and I wasn't going to take her till she asked.

Funny thing.....she already has her outfit picked out, complete with stylish boots.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I let my little girl help me clean deer and rabbits and she loves it.   I want her to be strong, smart and totally independent.  When the time comes I want her to pick a man based on his character not because she needs anything he has to offer she can't do for herself.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 9, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I let my little girl help me clean deer and rabbits and she loves it.   I want her to be strong, smart and totally independent.



Absolutely.  I'm bringing a BB gun on this hunting trip, and we will start with some time at the shooting range.....it'll be her first time shooting anything.  I'll let her carry it to the box blind as well.  I doubt I will see any deer, but that's not the point of this hunt.....at all.



SemperFiDawg said:


> When the time comes I want her to pick a man based on his character not because she needs anything he has to offer she can't do for herself.



That's very cool.  But, I'm hoping my daughter becomes career oriented, and avoids men all togther. 

She and I have this saying:

I ask: "What's a woman's place?"
She answers: "The Board of Directors!"


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Absolutely.  I'm bringing a BB gun on this hunting trip, and we will start with some time at the shooting range.....it'll be her first time shooting anything.  I'll let her carry it to the box blind as well.  I doubt I will see any deer, but that's not the point of this hunt.....at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have a similar agreement on when she can get married.  When she turns 26 or gets her masters degree.  Whichever comes LAST!


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 9, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> We have a similar agreement on when she can get married.  When she turns 26 or gets her masters degree.  Whichever comes LAST!



Excellent idea!  I will definitely use that.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 9, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> When the time comes I want her to pick a man based on his character not because she needs anything he has to offer she can't do for herself.


There will be that one pickle jar she can't open.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 9, 2014)

660griz said:


> There will be that one pickle jar she can't open.



There is no problem in existence that can't be solved with the proper application of high explosives.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 10, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Yea.  I'm going to enjoy this tomboy phase as long as it lasts.  She is "all girl," and it will be a matter of time before she moves onto other things.  Never figured she'd ask me to take her hunting, and I wasn't going to take her till she asked.
> 
> Funny thing.....she already has her outfit picked out, complete with stylish boots.



I got over the tomboy phase with my daughter. We still do those kinds of things, but with her mom not being around much at all, I feel like it's my responsibility to make sure she's somewhat girly. I looked in her closet last year and and saw nothing but tshirts and decided it was time to do something...  She loves her some guns still though. She shot my Nightmare the day she let me buy it for myself for Father's day. An 8 year old that shoots 45.....


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 10, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> I got over the tomboy phase with my daughter. We still do those kinds of things, but with her mom not being around much at all, I feel like it's my responsibility to make sure she's somewhat girly. I looked in her closet last year and and saw nothing but tshirts and decided it was time to do something...  She loves her some guns still though. She shot my Nightmare the day she let me buy it for myself for Father's day. An 8 year old that shoots 45.....



Is an awesome 8 year old


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 10, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> She and I have this saying:
> 
> I ask: "What's a woman's place?"
> She answers: "The Board of Directors!"



I am going to start with that one!! IDK about the marriage thing. I feel like I'd drive her to do the opposite if I try that. My dad is an engineer and really wants her to get a degree from Tech. She adamantly  doesn't want to be an engineer now.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 10, 2014)

My Kel Tec 9mm has a lot of pop. She doesn't like shooting it. Glock 30 was a little much too, but she likes the Nightmare, Mosquito and my 10/22 (that's not the 10/22 in the pic). Think she's ready to try to shoot my AR10? Once she is, it's deer and hog time for  her.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 10, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> My Kel Tec 9mm has a lot of pop. She doesn't like shooting it. Glock 30 was a little much too, but she likes the Nightmare, Mosquito and my 10/22 (that's not the 10/22 in the pic). Think she's ready to try to shoot my AR10? Once she is, it's deer and hog time for  her.



Awesome pics, 3X!

Sounds like your doing it right.  Cool that you took time to notice she needed "girly" things.  A lot of single Dad's aren't that thoughtful.  I was in your shoes for about 5 years myself, and it ain't easy.  But, I had a son, so his life was a lot like the movie "Big Daddy."  Good times, for sure!

As far as guns, I think it's awesome your girl is confident enough to shoot like that.  This is one area I have failed miserably at.  That's why I'm bringing the BB gun this hunting trip.....gotta start somewhere.  

What's funny is that I am taking my daughter to Disney on Ice today to see Frozen, but, this morning at breakfast all she wanted to talk about was the big hunting trip tomorrow   I'll take it while I can.

I have an AR10 too (I think that's what you call a Bushmaster 308).  Plan to get on some pigs and deer with it this fall.  Not sure if your daughter is ready, but I'm sure you'll make the right call on that.  HAs she fired many high powered rifles?  I had my son shooting a Marlin .35 at 8 years old, and he didn't have near as much firearms experience as it seems your daughter has.   That .35 actually kicks harder than my Rem 700 7mag, and WAY harder than his BAR 7Mag.  So, I'm guessing your daughter could handle it after a few times at the range.

I'll be posting some huntin' pics in here tomorrow evening.  I'm shooting anything that walks by (hopefully something will walk by) since it is her first hunt......I did the same on my son's first hunt when he was 5.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 10, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Is an awesome 8 year old



Agreed.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 10, 2014)

When I first started hog hunting with dogs, she was crazy about going with me. She said she'd stab the pig with my knife as long as me, Dixie and Ruger (two of my dogs) were holding the hog. She was about 5 then. I definitely wouldn't have let her close to a hog at that point. 

ARs don't have that much recoil. I think I'm going to have to let her shoot it asap. She's pretty tough, so she probably won't say that hurts.

You're shooting anything that walks by with a bb gun??


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 10, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> You're shooting anything that walks by with a bb gun??



I'll have a .50 muzzle loader.  She'll have the BB gun.  There is a range at the new club I just joined, and I'm gonna let her plink as long as she wants to before we go in the woods.  She'll carry her BB gun, but I'll shoot the deer.  If she wants to continue hunting, it will be quite a while before I let her pull the trigger on an animal.  I didn't let my son be the "shooter" until he could fire consistent groups at 50 yards with the .35.  He was 9 when I let him be the shooter......but he didn't get an opportunity until he was 10.  So far, at 14 yrs old, he has killed 5 deer and 3 pigs, and we have recovered everything he has pulled the trigger on.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 10, 2014)

Excellent call with the BB gun in the woods. Teaches them firearm safety while hunting with very low risk to anyone.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 10, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Excellent call with the BB gun in the woods. Teaches them firearm safety while hunting with very low risk to anyone.


Agreed.
As a kid my father made me carry an empty shotgun in the woods while we pheasant hunted until he was DARN sure I wasn't going to do anything even remotely stupid especially when the adrenalin kicked in when a bird flushed.
Im hoping this year he will let me load it


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 10, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I'll have a .50 muzzle loader.  She'll have the BB gun.  There is a range at the new club I just joined, and I'm gonna let her plink as long as she wants to before we go in the woods.  She'll carry her BB gun, but I'll shoot the deer.  If she wants to continue hunting, it will be quite a while before I let her pull the trigger on an animal.  I didn't let my son be the "shooter" until he could fire consistent groups at 50 yards with the .35.  He was 9 when I let him be the shooter......but he didn't get an opportunity until he was 10.  So far, at 14 yrs old, he has killed 5 deer and 3 pigs, and we have recovered everything he has pulled the trigger on.


Make sure you take pictures and videos so you can guilt trip her in a few years in case she would rather hang with her friends instead of going hunting with dad.  
"This is when you used to love me "


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 10, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Make sure you take pictures and videos so you can guilt trip her in a few years in case she would rather hang with her friends instead of going hunting with dad.
> "This is when you used to love me "





I'm enjoying it while I can.  Something about me being on a 10 day road trip a few weeks ago....I came back and she's all about Daddy!   

I did suffer through Disney on Ice today   She can sit a while in the woods with me tomorrow


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 11, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I'm enjoying it while I can.  Something about me being on a 10 day road trip a few weeks ago....I came back and she's all about Daddy!
> 
> I did suffer through Disney on Ice today   She can sit a while in the woods with me tomorrow


Yeah it would have sucked if you came back and she said
"oh were you gone"?


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 14, 2014)

So JB wheres the pics of this adventure with your little one standing over an elk or grizzly or whatever with her BB gun?


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 14, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> So JB wheres the pics of this adventure with your little one standing over an elk or grizzly or whatever with her BB gun?



Well, the hunt was incredibly succesful.  But no deer were harmed....or spotted 

She had a blast!  She actually is a decent shot with that little BB gun, she got to ride a 4-wheeler, enjoyed the woods, and then took a long nap for the last hour or so of daylight (which is good because she was using all my cell phone battery playing games).  She claims she wants to go back.  I'm gonna wait till mid-November when I think I can at least get her in a spot to see one......it was just too dang hot Saturday.

Here she is, in her full hunting gear (shirt is her brother's, bandana is mine, but the boots were definitely her call  ).


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 14, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Well, the hunt was incredibly succesful.  But no deer were harmed....or spotted
> 
> She had a blast!  She actually is a decent shot with that little BB gun, she got to ride a 4-wheeler, enjoyed the woods, and then took a long nap for the last hour or so of daylight (which is good because she was using all my cell phone battery playing games).  She claims she wants to go back.  I'm gonna wait till mid-November when I think I can at least get her in a spot to see one......it was just too dang hot Saturday.
> 
> Here she is, in her full hunting gear (shirt is her brother's, bandana is mine, but the boots were definitely her call  ).


The little Daisy brings back memories. Same one as my first. And my opinion is you did it exactly right. If you want to guarantee that a little kid WONT want to go back, make them sit still and quiet in a stand all day.
And the boots make the pic even better!


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 14, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> The little Daisy brings back memories. Same one as my first.



Yea, when I was just a little older than her, I tormented the squirrells in my yard with one of those things.....of course, it doesn't kill 'em, but those things learned to take off running when I came out of the house with it 

Feel kind-a bad about that now.




WaltL1 said:


> And my opinion is you did it exactly right. If you want to guarantee that a little kid WONT want to go back, make them sit still and quiet in a stand all day.



Yea, I think she will go back.  I just have to make sure it stays fun for her.  I'm gonna take her shooting more often.  I don't have a pic, but I got video of her first shot, and she lit up when she hit that target......I think she really enjoyed shooting.  Which is a very good thing.



WaltL1 said:


> And the boots make the pic even better!



When she found out she was going hunting, the first thing she did was work on her hunting outfit......I'm tellin' ya, she is ALL girl.  She kept going on and on about how cute her camo outfit was.  I'll get her some "real" boots if she sticks with it, and I'll even find another pink pair if she insists


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 14, 2014)

> She kept going on and on about how cute her camo outfit was.


Ok now THAT made me laugh!


----------



## bullethead (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats on time spent and memories made with your little girl. Those are precious times that both if you will cherish.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 14, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Congrats on time spent and memories made with your little girl. Those are precious times that both if you will cherish.



Thanks Bullet 

BTW, have y'all had any luck up your way?  

Rifle season starts Saturday down here, but youth 16 and under can use a rifle during black powder week (this week).  So, I'm taking my son hunting Thursday and Friday, and this is going to be his first hunt ever sitting alone in the woods without me......I'll be 100 yards away up a tree waiting to hear his gun go boom


----------



## bullethead (Oct 14, 2014)

We have been passing on small buck. Havn't had the shooters close yet but as long as the doe are close the buck will soon follow.

Best of luck to you and your Son. Send me a pic if he scores.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 14, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Best of luck to you and your Son. Send me a pic if he scores.



Will do, and vice versa.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 15, 2014)

Great pic! It sounds like she had a blast. I hope it continues.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 20, 2014)

I hunted hard the last 4 days, and saw several deer, but didn't pull the trigger on any of 'em.  Anybody else have any luck?

The good news is that one of my properties seems to be over run with pigs, so I might be able to perfect smoked sausage this year if any of 'em decide to come by during daylight hours.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 20, 2014)

Let's go blast them.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 20, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> Let's go blast them.



Nice!!  I have a bushmaster 308, but I gotta get a scope set up on it.  It's still in the dang box


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 20, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Nice!!  I have a bushmaster 308, but I gotta get a scope set up on it.  It's still in the dang box



Don't need no scope. AR platform is easily good out to 300 meters with naught but peep sites.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 20, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Don't need no scope. AR platform is easily good out to 300 meters with naught but peep sites.



I'm sure it is......but that doesn't mean I am capable of such shots.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 20, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I'm sure it is......but that doesn't mean I am capable of such shots.



Sure ya are


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 5, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I'm sure it is......but that doesn't mean I am capable of such shots.



I know what you mean JB.  We qualified with our M16s at ranges out to 500 yards with open sights and I could easily see the spotters on the targets.

Now I probably couldn't see the berm.  These old eyes need a scope.   It's about to the point I need one on my bow.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 5, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Sure ya are



Says the young eyes.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 5, 2014)

660griz said:


> Says the young eyes.



Said by one with young eyes, yes, but backed up by years spent in the military and around guys who love the AR platform. 

In all but the most extreme low light conditions, or foggy, I have no doubts that anyone who is familiar with a firearm could hit deer sized targets at 300m with the stock peep sights with a little time and training.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not old (mid-30's).  I grew up killin' squirrels with a BB gun and iron sights, then a 22.  But that was all relatively close range.  My hands are shaky, and my vision isn't that good......I only shoot with a scope, never too far (almost all my huntin' is done within 50 yrds), and use a rest whenever possible.  

I'm really just not a great shot, so I operate within my limitations.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 5, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Said by one with young eyes, yes, but backed up by years spent in the military and around guys who love the AR platform.
> 
> In all but the most extreme low light conditions, or foggy, I have no doubts that anyone who is familiar with a firearm could hit deer sized targets at 300m with the stock peep sights with a little time and training.



I was in the military, familiar with the AR platform, have an AR, and I could probably hit a deer size target at 300m. However, I could not consistently hit a 9" kill zone on a deer at that range with iron sights.  Well, I could probably in a target shooting scenario...with a spotter telling me where the rounds are landing but, not in a hunting scenario. Plus, the light gathering capabilities of a good scope are a huge plus...for me anyway.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 5, 2014)

660griz said:


> I was in the military, familiar with the AR platform, have an AR, and I could probably hit a deer size target at 300m. However, I could not consistently hit a 9" kill zone on a deer at that range with iron sights.  Well, I could probably in a target shooting scenario...with a spotter telling me where the rounds are landing but, not in a hunting scenario. Plus, the light gathering capabilities of a good scope are a huge plus...for me anyway.



Oh, you'll get no argument from me, optics improve everyone's ability to put rounds on target. 

I have faith you could do it more reliably than you give yourself credit.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 5, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Oh, you'll get no argument from me, optics improve everyone's ability to put rounds on target.
> 
> I have faith you could do it more reliably than you give yourself credit.



I am pretty good. 
I can't deny it would be fun to try. Ooo! Ryhmage!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 5, 2014)

660griz said:


> I am pretty good.
> I can't deny it would be fun to try. Ooo! Ryhmage!



Keep going and you might get a rhyming haiku.


----------

